# AKFF Wiki



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Being new to the sport of Yak fishing (2months worth only), I trolled this site looking for hints, tips, does and don'ts as well as locations suited to yak fishing. I found reams of useful info in the forum area but I've found the wiki to be a bit light on for information.

I have learnt a few things about a few places and was pondering adding them to the Destinations part of the wiki, to help poor bastards such as myself, when they start out.

Before I do that, I have to ask the question.

Is wiki light on because we are protective of our locations, or because humans are inherently lazy and CBF adding info in?

I am particularly keen to avoid brodcasting info over the WWW if it is likely that this will cause nashing of the teeth and frothing of the mouth, followed by a big burly yaker trying to hunt me down and cut me up for burley. :shock:

or

Maybe I'll take the Couldn't Be [email protected]*!ed line, might be easier 

Cheers,

PS - I do not divulge info given or shown to me, for several reasons, but I would consider sharing anything I work out for myself.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Another issue is that one can spend a few hours putting information into the wiki about eg a location only to then see a slew of questions asked in the forum about that location. Demotivating. However, if many of us make the effort the wiki will become a popular source of information


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVI3t8EAABvfgAAQQIWAED0oGAA/79+gMACs0RT1D1GTTQDIek9QaNCJNoZTTE0ADQBoNVPyNKemp6n6jU0bU09Go9R6RRThoncqFmkMqrxjCJWAxR2rpFPWMIBkTSW/H54G52Y2D5+g5j5khULURFlte7WweGBNwyT4cxbz004uHR/U4WiA8KkR1NgkpoNoKyEvYy7pF0o4m5yDXQTGTcoGzpc2OIzByozFUA+EEoeC4mKCaRPWN9RGBJdjLEFybmRg6qMCCfxdyRThQkFI3t8E


----------

